# Georgia Mountain Rally - Hiawassee, Georgia - May 6th/7th/8th 2022



## BMWMCOGA (Oct 21, 2018)

The Southeast's favorite early-season rally is back!

Here’s a YouTube teaser video:






May 6th to 8th 2022 sees the welcome return of the Georgia Mountain Rally hosted by the BMW Motorcycle Owners Club of Georgia at the beautiful Georgia Mountain Fairgrounds in Hiawassee, Georgia. The area offers rewarding twisties, impressive vistas and renowned mountain hospitality. Hiawassee is located just minutes from some of the finest roads in the country, including Deal's Gap, the Cherohala Skyway, and the Blue Ridge Parkway. For dual sport riding, there are many great forest roads to suit all skill levels.

Event registration includes lakeside tent campsites on grass for Friday and Saturday nights (showers and bathrooms on site). Enhanced campsites and RV lots with full hookups, booked directly with the Fairgrounds, are also available.

Not a camper? Then take advantage of the many motel/hotel/cabin options with a minute or two of the fairgrounds, including some with special GMR discount pricing.
Included in the action are Friday chili and Saturday steak dinners, pancake breakfasts Saturday and Sunday, guided road and dual sport rides, seminars, vendors, and plenty of great prizes. Fun and fellowship round out the experience.

Register now and secure a $20 discount per person on the normal rate - a 22+% saving!

More information with regular event updates, including online registration and details about alternative lodging options and discounts, can be found at: 2022 GMR Overview & Registration

Questions? Email Rally Meister [email protected]


----------



## BMWMCOGA (Oct 21, 2018)

XXXX
Georgia Mountain Rally – Workshops/Presentations

As well as great riding opportunities, these are the headliners for the workshops/presentations at is year’s Georgia Mountain Rally:

Kandi Spangler - 2021 Women’s U.S. GS Trophy Qualifier Kandi Spangler
BMW U.S. Rider Academy The BMW U.S. Rider Academy | Motorrad Tours and Classes
Hawk Hagebak Motohawk | Motorcycle Adventures & Guidebooks
Two Wheels Big Life YouTubers Rich and Chris Smith https://www.youtube.com/c/twowheelsbiglife
Georgia Department of Driver Services Motorcycle License
Reece Mullins - BMW MOA president https://www.bmwmoa.org/page/boardmembers

Something for Everyone!

More information with regular event updates, including online registration and details about alternative lodging options and discounts, can be found at: 2022 GMR Overview & Registration 2019 GMR Overview & Registration (Copy) - BMW Motorcycle Club of Georgia

Questions? Email Rally Meister [email protected]


----------



## BMWMCOGA (Oct 21, 2018)

Georgia Mountain Rally – Prize, Prizes Prizes!!!

The BMW Motorcycle of Georgia has just announced a slew of high value prizes for the Grand Draws at the Georgia Mountain Rally in Hiawassee this May 6th thru 8th.

Entries are included free with every registration package.

What’s more, everyone who signs-up before April 18th not only saves $20 on their registration (makes the chance to win any of the prizes even sweeter) they also get the added bonus of an entry into the GMR’s exclusive Early Bird draw.

Want the highlights?

Thanks to help from Wooly's Cycles of Atlanta, the eye-catching draw prizes include:

▪ Klim Riding Suit
▪ Schuberth Helmet (the exclusive Early Bird prize)
▪ $500 BMW Motorrad Apparel Voucher redeemable at Wooly’s
▪ $250 BMW Motorrad Apparel Voucher redeemable at Wooly’s

So that’s at least four more reasons to join in the fun - not that those in the know really need any encouragement to enjoy the opportunity to savor some of the finest riding and greatest companionship in the Southeast.

Terms and conditions apply, including must be registered and present at the draws to win prizes.

More information with regular event updates, including online registration and details about alternative lodging options and discounts, can be found at: 2022 GMR Overview & Registration 2019 GMR Overview & Registration (Copy) - BMW Motorcycle Club of Georgia

Questions? Email Rally Meister [email protected]


----------



## BMWMCOGA (Oct 21, 2018)

These are the last few days you can register to secure Early Bird benefits for the 2022 Georgia Mountain Rally in Hiawassee, Georgia from May 6th to 8th.


Sign up BEFORE Monday April 18th to save $20 on the standard registration fee and get a free entry into the exclusive Early Bird draw for a Schuberth C4 Pro Helmet.


Don't miss out!


Details, including online registration, here: 2019 GMR Overview & Registration (Copy) - BMW Motorcycle Club of Georgia


Questions? [email protected]


----------



## BMWMCOGA (Oct 21, 2018)

You’ve not (yet) missed out on preregistering for this year’s Georgia Mountain Rally.

The Southeast’s best early season event of the riding calendar is very much “on” in Hiawassee from May 6th thru 8th.

Signing up online now is easy and means you’ll benefit from fast-tracked check in onsite (less paperwork = more fun).

Details, including online registration, here: 2019 GMR Overview & Registration (Copy) - BMW Motorcycle Club of Georgia

Questions? [email protected]


----------



## BMWMCOGA (Oct 21, 2018)

Everything is coming together nicely for the Georgia Mountain Rally in Hiawassee over May 6th thru 8th.

Preregistering online now is easy and means you’ll benefit from fast-tracked check in onsite.

If you don’t get around to preregistering, come on any way. All are welcome and no one gets turned away. Just be prepared to take little longer at onsite check in.

Details, including online registration, here: 2019 GMR Overview & Registration (Copy) - BMW Motorcycle Club of Georgia

Questions? [email protected]


----------

